# Cat keeps running away mid play, is she scared?



## Lavalamp (Sep 7, 2015)

I just got my first cat Lava 3 weeks ago. She is a marbled bengal and is 7 years old. I've never owned a cat and don't know a lot about their mannerisms and such.

First of all, Lava has warmed up to myself and my girlfriend quite well over the past 3 weeks. She curls up on my lap already while I study and loves to be pet and get attention. She does love to play and enjoys the toys we've gotten her thus far.

So for toys we have a couple of feathers at the end of a rope, a couple of those plastic springs and a couple of ping pong balls. She loves the springs and is constantly playing with those. She isn't really into the feather, though when she gets going she will chase it around.

So to my question. When she gets going and starts to chase around the feathers she gets pretty fast and a tad crazy. But while in mid chase of the feather she'll freeze for a split second and just take off into the bedroom (we live in a 1 bedroom apartment). I've went to check on her once or twice and she bolts under the bed. When I don't check on her, or after she goes under the bed, within 2 minutes she walks back out and just lays down on the floor. I've made sure that I'm not towering over her and she will even do it if I'm laying on the floor and she's turned away from me or towards me.

Is this normal for cats? I usually have to coax her back into play after she lays down. Is she scared of something or is this some kind of way for her to play. I would just like to keep playing with her without her running away every time she gets going and of course if she's scared of something try to help her with that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Cody!,
It almost sounds like she's giving herself a 'timeout' when she starts getting wound up playing!
Then when she calms down, she's back for the next round!
It could be something she learned from the breeder?
Also she's still settling in, and figuring out how everything works at your home!
I'll be curious, to see what Librarychick might have to say, she's our resident guru on animal behavior! 
She trains people, and their pets!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Luna often does this when she is playing with her pen caps. She goes full out with a multitude of Ninja moves, then goes to hide in a room and often peeks out to spy on her pen cap. It is almost like she is waiting to see if it moves on its own so she can pounce out and get it again. Of course, the thing doesn't move...so eventually she comes out and relaxes....until something else catches her attention. 

Lava has spent her last 7 years in a cattery....when breeding, the Queens don't get a lot of exercize or stimulation. They eat and look after kittens...then start cycling again (which is a whole other story of craziness). Lava is acting a lot like a kitten when she is playing right now. 

Have you tried da Bird with her? All of my Bengals LOVE their da Birds! Feathers are one thing...feather toys another...but da Bird keeps their attention for a LONG time!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think Sharon is right. She may get so worked up that she needs to retreat. I wouldn't worry about it at. Bengals like to move fast and far so that sprint to the bedroom might be some sort of self regulation.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It may be just part of her style of play. On the other hand it could be she is giving herself a timeout. Does she get to the point of panting and then run in the other room? I think if she were doing that, if she has not already been checked, there is a possibility she may have something going on with her heart....maybe a murmur? Did the vet give her a thorough checkup? Altho my Alkee has a grade 2 murmur, it hasn't slowed her down in her play, altho her vet says it is "transient" as he could not hear it when she was under anesthetic for teeth cleaning some years ago.


----------



## Lavalamp (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone!

catloverami - I don't think that's the problem, she hasn't ever been panting when she's done it and it could happen within the first minute of play if she really gets going over a feather or piece of rope. 

I think it could be a type of play as others have suggested. She does take the toy with her if she can I've noticed so maybe it's her trying to get some exercise haha. If anything changes I'll make sure to make a trip to the vet to get that checked out though.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I would say it's normal. My Manx boy Spot does this. All of the sudden he'll go wide eyed when we're playing and tear off into another room. He usually comes galloping back in a minute or two if I don't go after him!


----------

